# swap-meet Stelber



## oddified (Dec 5, 2011)

hi all...looking for a little help I picked up this Stelber a couple years ago and am wondering if anyone out there could point me in the right direction as to better id'ing it?










I added the apes so i could ride, the bars that cam on it were WAY too narrow and didn't seem original...the gennie light was my Dad's from his younger days and graced many of his bikes, I just had to carry on with it


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I've been able to gather, Stelber was a badge name of a New York Impotring co., that didn't build bikes. Most were sourced from Daimler/Puch/Steyr in Austria, but they also dealt with local Chain Bike Corp, makers of Ross bikes. Yours seems to be mostly CBC, except for the typical Stelber rear rack. The chaingaurd also ties in with Iverson bikes, which also used that part. Looks to be an early 60s bike.


----------



## oddified (Dec 9, 2011)

...great lol a mongrel like the rest of my vehicles...it does ride nice will leave as-is and just ride it  thanks for the info!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 10, 2011)

stelber also sold bikes under the sears badge.you might be able to find a similar bike in the sears catalogs from the 
50's and 60's.


----------

